# Pibgorn



## pibpress (Sep 30, 2006)

*PIBGORN: THE GIRL IN THE COFFEE CUP* 

Scheduled for release on October 16th, the first Pibgorn graphic novel is now available for pre-order. 

In December of 2001, Brooke McEldowney cobbled together a three-week Christmas offering for the NEA group of newspapers entitled "A Fairy Merry Christmas". Out of this effort evolved the fairy heroine *Pibgorn*, whom neither he nor his readership were willing to abandon at the close of the yule season. Consequently, in March of 2002 he gathered up the threads of the Christmas tale and forged on, inaugurating a succession of online "Pibgorn" graphic novels, this being the first in book form. It tells the story of Pibgorn's accidental intrusion into the life of a church organist, and the resultant whip-cracking of his life from the fairy welkin to the demon underworld, from the "baiser de la fée", to the songs of Conway Twitty. 

64 pages in color; $15.99 plus shipping. Available worldwide from Pib Press. 

Please e-mail *pibpress@verizon.net* for more information on *PIBGORN: THE GIRL IN THE COFFEE CUP.*


----------

